
Leaving fintech to tackle food sustainability: Why I joined VOW - zallarak
https://medium.com/vow-food/from-fintech-to-food-sustainability-why-i-joined-vow-29857c875556
======
sadpancake
>>> I spent days exploring problem spaces that: \- I had found interesting
over the last few years but hadn’t had time to look into, or \- Seemed to be a
critical problem for the world, or \- Seemed to be on the cusp of an important
change; an inflection point.

Super reflective, and I wish more people in the Valley spent time exploring
ideas that they are truly passionate about.

------
soroushjp
Author here. This has been an incredibly educational, formative and positive
journey for me, and I'd love to answer any questions that may helps others on
their own journey.

~~~
chanfest22
_Seemed to be on the cusp of an important change; an inflection point_

Thanks for sharing your journey. Curious, what makes you think that the food
system is at an inflection point?

